# Dazzleglass, permanant...



## MACgirl (May 21, 2008)

I heard at my store that these were made permanant!


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2008)

Yay!  I (among many others) was expecting that.  I wonder when they will re-launch as part of the permanent line.


----------



## KikiB (May 21, 2008)

If this is true I will be so overjoyed!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 21, 2008)

Omg my MA said the same thing! I hope its true. I hope the influx of emails did the job. yayyyy


----------



## darkishstar (May 21, 2008)

I hope this is true too!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 21, 2008)

YAAAY! OMG I love these things. I was justing thinking this morning that they should make a GOLD Dazzleglass! How hot would that be?!?!?!


----------



## astronaut (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, could that many people have written e-mails? I know I wrote one, but I'm surprised they would decide already given most haven't even sold out on the MAC site. They did sell out very quickly at my counter tho. Maybe that counts more than the web site? Well, whatever the reason, it works for me!


----------



## cuteymcpretty (May 21, 2008)

hmm i don't know guys, I'm a MAC mua, and I was told at update that these were definately only limited edition. The only reason I don't think theyre permanent is because every so often theres a collection everyone adores but MAC still dont make it permanent, nevetheless I'm going to check with work when im in on friday and ill let you guys know


----------



## ritchieramone (May 21, 2008)

Do MAC ever make items permanent in one country/continent and not another? It seems unlikely but perhaps they need to gauge Dazzleglass sales in the UK and Europe before making a decision?


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 21, 2008)

I think I peed a little...


----------



## cuteymcpretty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Do MAC ever make items permanent in one country/continent and not another? It seems unlikely but perhaps they need to gauge Dazzleglass sales in the UK and Europe before making a decision? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no, i don't think so. everything that is available in america is available here to my knowledge. it would be good though if they kept the dazzleglass in line though, everyone loves them! the release of them here in the uk has been delayed cos of packaging issues but soo many mags have covered them and customers have been asking loads for them. i love the purple one over show orchid lipstick, it looks hottttttt


----------



## hunniee_love (May 21, 2008)

I hope it's true. I love them!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

Bimbos, have you read this??


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, have you read this??_

 
I do think this is exciting news...however, if this is true, I sincerely hope that MAC does something with either the formula or the price.  I feel these get used up way too quickly for the amount we pay for them.  Either lower the price (probably most preferable) or find some way for the product not to be used up so fast.  But still...possibly exciting news!


----------



## ohsoshy (May 21, 2008)

crossing my crossables....


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 21, 2008)

ooooooooooh I hope so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 21, 2008)

I overheard the manager at Nordies tell a customer they were still LE.  I sure hope that someday they make them permanent, but I doubt it would have happened so quickly.  When they made MSF Natural and Slimshines permanent, they relaunched them some time after the initial launch and brought them back as permanent.  If it does happen though, I will be one happy bimbo!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Do MAC ever make items permanent in one country/continent and not another? It seems unlikely but perhaps they need to gauge Dazzleglass sales in the UK and Europe before making a decision? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sort of.  They have certain products in Asia that they don't carry in the US.  The Lightful line is an example.  That used to be an asian exclusive.  Currently, there are even more Lightful items availabe in certain asian markets than what we now have available in the US.

There are also the Euristocrats lipsticks which are only carried in asian, indian, african and m.e. markets.

I would be pretty surprised if they made Dazzleglass perm in the US and not elsewhere though.  Just based on the type of product that it is.

I would be pleased if they made the Dazzleglass perm, but I will reserve my excitement until I see them hit the counters.  There are always so many rumours about this kind of stuff.  It would be nice though.  

If they are made perm, I would imagine it might be a while before it actually happens.  I can also see them deciding to ax the remaining Lip Laquers that are hanging on for dear life if they add another lip product into the line.  Just a hunch.


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If they are made perm, I would imagine it might be a while before it actually happens. I can also see them deciding to ax the remaining Lip Laquers that are hanging on for dear life if they add another lip product into the line. Just a hunch._

 
my trainer said that the prolongwears are being considered for the dealth penalty.  they should be.  those things suck!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my trainer said that the prolongwears are being considered for the dealth penalty.  they should be.  those things suck!_

 
Preach!  I hear you on that.  All of mine where given to me.  I never bought one.  I initially liked them, as I was high on new product buzz, but I have since lost patience for them.  Does anyone even buy them from you?


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Preach! I hear you on that. All of mine where given to me. I never bought one. I initially liked them, as I was high on new product buzz, but I have since lost patience for them. Does anyone even buy them from you?_

 
in the two years i've been there i've sold em to maybe 3 or 4 people.  they're a great concept, but to get stuff to stay on the lips a long time, they gotta be super drying, which these definately are.


----------



## aziajs (May 22, 2008)

^^My mother will be sad if they get the TOD.  It's her favorite MAC product.


----------



## MacNeill59 (May 22, 2008)

First off, there is no way the prolongwears will be discontinued. I work in new york and the ladies up here eat them up like they are oxygen. Secondly, everyone loved the Chromeglass, and they weren't made permanent, were they? The dazzleglasses are fun, but they are definitely ALOT of sparkle. I love them myself, but I have yet to find a way to integrate them into the makeovers I do on a daily basis. I am a lustreglass boy, myself.


----------



## calbear (May 22, 2008)

I really gotta doubt this one....the number of complaints about the amount of product and the cost of them is huge.  As much as i loved them - many customers thought they were just glitter bombs.  We had a really fast sell-thru but i don't know how they would have done if we had gotten more in stock.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

I talked to Margo again (my MA) and she said they will be made perm but not anytime soon. So they are LE items. They were just trying to experiment and  see how many people liked the new formula and what kind of response it would get. Sorry my crazy yet sexy BIMBOS


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm so you get a lot less product with these than a regular lipglass?
They looked bigger to me (still have not gotten mine yet.)
Just bought one on Ebay for 19.00!


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 22, 2008)

You can still purchase all the colors on maccosmetics.com


----------



## astronaut (May 22, 2008)

I heard from someone that they will be permanent but only in the stores?


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

I heard that they are going to be made perm, but we will definitely have to wait a while to see them. Gosh knows I'll probably use up all of mine before they are relaunched...


----------



## astronaut (May 23, 2008)

Just went to Nordies today. 2 MAssaid they are going to be permanent because they sold so well, but might take a while to restock.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 23, 2008)

Do they still have Plushglass too? Does it even plump anyway? Sorry off topic..


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Do they still have Plushglass too? Does it even plump anyway? Sorry off topic.._

 
plushglass has been perm. for well over a year i believe.  they fill in the lines more than they actually plump.  they contain licorice and lemon extract, which causes a warm/cool effect, causing the blood flow to increase to the lips.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_plushglass has been perm. for well over a year i believe.  they fill in the lines more than they actually plump.  they contain licorice and lemon extract, which causes a warm/cool effect, causing the blood flow to increase to the lips._

 
Well said.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2008)

I would imagine that they'll do for the Dazzleglasses what they did for the Slimshines.  They'll do a re-release that's permanent and probably add in a few new colors.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I would imagine that they'll do for the Dazzleglasses what they did for the Slimshines.  They'll do a re-release that's permanent and probably add in a few new colors._

 
That would be awesome.

Somebody mentioned a gold color. 

I'd like to see some that are less sheer.


----------



## zabbazooey (May 23, 2008)

*crosses fingers and toes*

Even though I just bought Comet Blue (I couldn't justify the cost!!) I really, really hope these are perm someday!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my trainer said that the prolongwears are being considered for the dealth penalty. they should be. those things suck!_

 
I have alot of customers that love them, and they're the only things that'll stay on my mom!!

I like the Dazzleglass alot. My favorite is Baby Sparks over a nude lip. Some of they CAN be "glitter bombs" but the trick is to use a matching color to the lip color used for a more subtle glitter effect. Use an opposite shade for a more obvious OMG glitter effect.

And someone mentioned Plushglass, those are my faaaaaavorite. They feel so wonderful. Not like Lip Injection or Lip Venom. Those things make me want to rip my lips off. ;__;


----------



## VioletB (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_plushglass has been perm. for well over a year i believe.  they fill in the lines more than they actually plump.  they contain licorice and lemon extract, which causes a warm/cool effect, causing the blood flow to increase to the lips._

 

ERINE this is off topic.. but.. might I just say that I love you?

A lot.

You are always such a wealth of information and it is so very very helpful!!  With everything!  I'm sure others will agree.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok back to topic.


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_And someone mentioned Plushglass, those are my faaaaaavorite. They feel so wonderful. Not like Lip Injection or Lip Venom. Those things make me want to rip my lips off. ;__;_

 
i LOVE the colors and the slight bee sting feeling!  however, the smell makes me nauseous, so i can't wear them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_ERINE this is off topic.. but.. might I just say that I love you?

A lot.

You are always such a wealth of information and it is so very very helpful!! With everything! I'm sure others will agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok back to topic._

 
aww, thanks hun!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 24, 2008)

Mhm, the manager at my store said they would be becoming permanent because they were one of the best selling items Mac's ever had. yayyy


----------



## darkishstar (May 24, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay. I'm a very happy Bimbo!


----------



## Trista (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my trainer said that the prolongwears are being considered for the dealth penalty. they should be. those things suck!_

 
The problem I had with prolongwears is that they worked way too well. I use to have to scrub the life out of my lips just to take them off!!
Anyways, I hope they make dazzleglass perm. I LOVE them!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I never got a chance to try them so now i would be able too!


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

hey bimbos!  i'm posting this in both dazzleglass forums.

others have said that they've heard for artists, but i've got news direct from the president of mac.  

they will be permanent.  don't know when, but it will happen.


















ok.  as you were.


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hey bimbos!  i'm posting this in both dazzleglass forums.

others have said that they've heard for artists, but i've got news direct from the president of mac.  

they will be permanent.  don't know when, but it will happen.


















ok.  as you were._

 
I sure hope it's true. I really wanted to get my hands on Bare Necessity and Love Alert. 

I recently went to a MAC Store in Nor*Cal and asked the MA if they had the two dazzleglasses I want because they were sold out when I tried looking for them in San Diego. They were also sold out and I told her I'll just have to wait for them to come out again then. Then she told me, nope, they were limited edition. I told her that the MA's in San Diego told me that they sold really well and will be permanent but will take a little time before they get the permanent stock and the MA told me that it's only everyone hoping and wishing that they will be permanent but for now, they are limited edition. She said it would take up to 6 months to a year before MAC decides to make something like that permanent and rerelease them. She also said that if they were made permanent, then it would be for all MAC's. So if San Diego were to have Dazzleglasses be permanent, so would NorCal, but she hasn't heard of it. She sounded really confident in what she was saying. 

But I don't buy it. They MUST be permanent! Sorry, I got to side with my SD and Specktra MA's


----------



## erine1881 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I sure hope it's true. I really wanted to get my hands on Bare Necessity and Love Alert. 

I recently went to a MAC Store in Nor*Cal and asked the MA if they had the two dazzleglasses I want because they were sold out when I tried looking for them in San Diego. They were also sold out and I told her I'll just have to wait for them to come out again then. Then she told me, nope, they were limited edition. I told her that the MA's in San Diego told me that they sold really well and will be permanent but will take a little time before they get the permanent stock and the MA told me that it's only everyone hoping and wishing that they will be permanent but for now, they are limited edition. She said it would take up to 6 months to a year before MAC decides to make something like that permanent and rerelease them. She also said that if they were made permanent, then it would be for all MAC's. So if San Diego were to have Dazzleglasses be permanent, so would NorCal, but she hasn't heard of it. She sounded really confident in what she was saying. 

But I don't buy it. They MUST be permanent! Sorry, I got to side with my SD and Specktra MA's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
not everyone knows about this.  i knew nothing about it til i heard it being talked about on specktra.  then i mentioned it to one of the girls at work who heard it directly from the president.  so, if an MA isn't on specktra, and word hasn't gotten to her counter, then she wouldn't know.  they don't send out memos to everyone.  maybe we'll all get the official word at our next update.


----------



## madricka (May 28, 2008)

In talking with a MUA (store location) she said that MAC pays attention to what people want and does respond accordingly (i.e. making LE's perm). Considering how popular and fast-selling the Dazzleglass' are, I wouldn't be surprised if they come back as permanent with new colours.


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 1, 2008)

i started the post because one of my coworkers ( i work for mac as well) told me so, and i went to my RM and she confirmed! to the post above that visited a san diego mac, which mac was it? you might have run into me!


----------



## redambition (Jun 1, 2008)

it's excellent that they have been made perm.

i can't justify buying one at the moment (i just bought a too faced uber sparkly gloss and one is plenty for me), but it means i can try these out another time! yay!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 1, 2008)

This is exciting. I just got one today and now I see why people were freaking out about them!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 1, 2008)

thank goodness i picked up one from a Street Fair in NYC today for $8.00 and another at the Cosmetic Store also here in NYC for 11.99. i think what i paid justified me buying it cuz otherwise the price HAS GOT TO GO DOWN on these.. so not worth the actual retail price but soooooooooooo pretty tho lol


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 1, 2008)

I wonder if they will come out with the same colors or mostly different ones...
If anyone knows, please tell us!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope so...my counter that barely sales out of things quickly only had 3 left the last time I went by.  I was like WTF? haha. I have Pleasure Principle and I love it.


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 9, 2008)

so they have been sold out of the dazzleglass for a while well at least with an exception on maybe a color or 2 at maybe 2 out of like 6 or more stores well.... i have been wanting my ms. fizz sooooo bad and they were sold out of it everywhere and i told my boyfriend how sad i was lol and he called alll the mac stores who knows how many and only one store had it and they had one left so they held it for him which he surprised me with lol but any who..... the MA told him they were gonna restock with dazzleglass in DECEMBER! because they were made perm. but she said December!!! ahhhhh!!!!!! lol i hope its true!!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a look at the canadian website and only 1 or 2 shades were sold out.
Then, I asked to a MA if they were going to were going to be permanent and she said that she was doubtful since they just came out and Corparate could take a decision so fast. Her store actually didn't sell them that well compared to others.
She also thinks that it is weird to make them permanent just if they sell out well in the US when they didn't sell out in Canada, where MAC is from.
Unless it would be an exclusive product but I doubt it for a whole line.
I guess that we will hear more later.
My feeling is that they are relaunching some more colors in a next collection (but propbably not a permanent one yet at this stage) and maybe this is what people are getting confused with.
I heard that the MAC updates for the next collections start next week so we should know more very soon!


----------



## aimee (Jun 9, 2008)

i hope they will be made perm i dont even care if there is less product in them because i love them so much...i bought back ups like crazy spent over 400 on dazzleglasses and wrote an email to MAC so i pray they will be made perm before i run out


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

I freaking love them. The more sparkle the better the gloss is to me.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_I freaking love them. The more sparkle the better the gloss is to me._

 

second that. I hope they are made perm


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jun 9, 2008)

yea I agree with the poster that said the price has got to come down....I like the two that I got, but I am very displeased at how fast these things get used up...I don't like that they put less than half the amount of a regular l/g into a larger tube to give the illusion that you are getting more product....trust if it wasn't for my pro discount, I doubt I would have purchased the two that I got...


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Covergirl913* 

 
_yea I agree with the poster that said the price has got to come down....I like the two that I got, but I am very displeased at how fast these things get used up...I don't like that they put less than half the amount of a regular l/g into a larger tube to give the illusion that you are getting more product....trust if it wasn't for my pro discount, I doubt I would have purchased the two that I got..._

 
the price won't come down.  the reason that it costs more (regardless of how much product there is) is because of the glitter-its the same reflects glitter as the pro reflects glitter.  not the same colors, but the same product.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea they are not going to budge on the price since they all ready got everyone hooked on it.People are willing to pay $$$ to get their FIX.
I am so glad the president of MAC stated these will be perm.
Wonderful! But till December? That sucks makes sense for a holiday release
with all the Christmas parties. Bare Necessity is the bomb. I wish I would have gone to the store when they came out.I got there late in the game and
they were all gone. Got ripped on Ebay for them, *sigh* oh well =/.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 10, 2008)

I love love love the dazzleglasses, I have got six but my pennies won't stretch any further, so i'm really glad they are gonna become permanent


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

I just bought my first, Comet Blue, last night and I love it.  So much that I went back today and bought Rags to Riches.  The MA said that they would become permanent.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

im in love with these damn glosses so much lol


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 13, 2008)

Just the look of baby sparks makes me want to go to all the counters in my area and track it down. There are 5 stores/counters near me, surely one will have it...


----------



## lizziefishie (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up about this until we get an official annoucement from MAC...but it's so hard, I swear. Some more colors in a new collection would make me sooooooo happy!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kjaneb* 

 
_Just the look of baby sparks makes me want to go to all the counters in my area and track it down. There are 5 stores/counters near me, surely one will have it..._

 
i don't think any counter anywhere will have it.  they no longer have it on the #800.  i got the last one a couple weeks ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  the CSR ran to the warehouse to check and they had one left.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jun 13, 2008)

if this is true that is AWESOME!!! I was only able to get 2..and oh how i wanted more...but they sold out so fast online....and i refuse to pay full price...lol...so i missed out on dazzleglasses that i wanted...i'm sad


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you guys think they'll be the same colors as they were before? I wanted 3 but I didn't get them at the time. By the time I decided to go back, they were sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So should I get them on Ebay or wait? Because I can certainly wait until the end of the year.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 14, 2008)

Regarding Prolongwears, I think if anything they should just maybe trim down the collection.  The trick is to put it on THINLY.  I think some people are slathering it on like Lipglass.  I wore some the other day, and it was more comfortable than the usual lipstick & Lipglass combo I wear. I have quite a few customers that would storm MAC HQ if they got rid of them! 

OK, back to Dazzleglass.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

they did sell really well, but i kind of feel like their success was due in large part to the hype. i think everyone was so caught up in the "omg a new formula/lip product...i must buy a billion!" and i think they won't do so well being permanent. i could be wrong, only time will tell, but i think they'll have their fifteen minutes and then fade off into the abyss like the lip laquers (which i, personally, love.)

i'm kind of bummed i missed out on a couple of the shades, simply for my collection's sake, so maybe i can pick those up when they come back out just to say i have them...


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 14, 2008)

Honestly I don't think MAC will bring back all the Dazzleglass'. Hopefully they add some new colors though! Maybe a GOLD Dazzleglass like I have been sayin'!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Hahaha. OMG I got the last Love Alert from my counter and it is soooo freakin' hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its one of my faves along with Funtabulous and Miss. Fizz.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Pricing on the Dazzleglasses; you gals think you got it bad.. Try them over here in Ireland - one Dazzleglass is $35!!! eeeep!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_im in love with these damn glosses so much lol_

 
You HAVE to become a member of the Bimbo club for Dazzleglass lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gals, head on over to the Bimbos Unite thread...you can read how this 'special club' came to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have lots of fun together & we even have a President with a full Cabinet of officers


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

no way! lol im heading over right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love my dazzleglasses like they r my babies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You HAVE to become a member of the Bimbo club for Dazzleglass lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gals, head on over to the Bimbos Unite thread...you can read how this 'special club' came to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have lots of fun together & we even have a President with a full Cabinet of officers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i don't think any counter anywhere will have it.  they no longer have it on the #800.  i got the last one a couple weeks ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the CSR ran to the warehouse to check and they had one left._

 
I am in Australia though! I haven't been bothered to go searching this weekend though. The counter between work and home seemed to have a bunch of different colours available when I was there last weekend though so fingers crossed


----------

